# Would you rather hitch or live in a car?



## up2eleven (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm going on the road soon and deciding whether to just hitch or to try to live in my car which is just a hatchback. If you had this choice, which would you pick and why?

I figure, car provides shelter and quick transportation, but costs a lot. Hitching is way cheap, but you're subject to the weather. So, which is the better trade off?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 29, 2013)

I love hitching,

- meeting new people (I tend not to talk to anyone unless I'm forced too)
-exploring places unkown (with a car you usually stick to certain roads) 
-shelter isn't always a problem if you give yourself an hour or two to find a bridge or something of the sort or it's winter and it gets below freezing.
-your legs will never break down unless you completely abuse them.
- you may physically run out of gas but all you have to do is rest.
- Hitching can be just as quick as a car just depends on the rides you get.

have fun !!!!!


----------



## Xan (Sep 2, 2013)

if it's just you the car might be cool but with other cats movin with you shit might get stirred up juggin and shit.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd sell the car and use that money to support the hitching without any job for a long time. Gas is expensive and sleeping in a car doesn't sound too comfortable but I've never done it. Have you ever hitched before and did you like it? Do you have the gear for it? There are alot of variables with these things.

Well have fun anyway. Good luck!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 5, 2014)

Really depends on what your aiming to do. Where are you going and what your going there for.


----------



## Camille Bratton (Nov 5, 2014)

Hitch all the way. 
-Gas is expensive.
-Roads are confining (like previous post).
-Everyone you meet really defines your adventure.
-Everything you get to pay extra special attention to because you're taking your time to walk instead of drive passed.
-Car repairs SUCK in the desert.
-Car confines your options of travel all together because even if you wanted, you could not hitch or hop freight.
-Build social skills with random people.
-YOU CAN GET THERE FOR FREE.
-Have you ever been on a freight train in the mountains or going down the Hudson River?
It's all up to you, but I hope I helped a bit!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 5, 2014)

As I've done a good bit of both they both have perks as with anything. I havr a Subaru wagon and spent lots of time living out of it and enjoyed staying out of weather and being able to at least sit in it to get out of weather. Place to keep my dog when I'd go into a store or something that I didn't have him go with. Hitching is as said more free and youcan go anywhere. Cars can be a hassle when I first took a few trips in vehicles I worried often of them breaking down now I don't care as with foot travel no worry of stupid mechanical bills


----------



## KootenayRambler (Nov 6, 2014)

I recently got back from a 16,000km road trip in my camper van across Northern Canada and Alaska for about 5 months, but prior to that I have hitched every trip that I've ever embarked on. Obviously both options have their pros and cons, but it really just gets down to what kind of trip you want to have. The vehicle provides an immediate sense of protection from the elements that is hard to attain from sleeping under a bridge in a rain storm. You will also have access to more isolated and far away spots, because face it, walking 100km down an old forsaken road to nowhere with your pack and your dog may sound romantic, but its a hell of a trek. Gas just plain sucks, so if you plan on moving around a lot you should also plan on spending hundreds, if not thousands of dollars. All that being said, hitching is an adventure all in itself. The weather can be a problem sometimes, especially if you're suddenly stuck in an area with high amounts of rainfall every day, but personally I would vouch that the pros outweigh the cons. Usually you'll have to wait a few hours for a lift, but as long as you've got your old trusty harmonica or set of juggling balls, it'll be fine. For me, the point of travelling is to meet locals and share new experiences with them that you couldn't find at home, and while hitching you are going to do all that and more. Car travel can really cut you off from other people, and unless you are purposely seeking out other travellers to be with, you might not find any.

To sum it up, I suggest a good ole' fashioned hitch.


----------

